

How the media turned an attack in Norway into an Islamist terror plot - iuguy
http://electronicintifada.net/blog/benjamin-doherty/how-clueless-terrorism-expert-set-media-suspicion-muslims-after-oslo-horror

======
drats
Breaking news events slipping into HN every now and then is one thing,
commentary on news coverage of events is another. I flagged this submission
for this reason. It's worth discussing, but elsewhere.

~~~
iuguy
I see what you're saying but I hoped to provoke a discussion on how we as
hackers and founders can use this to our advantage, and whether or not it
would be ethically/morally right to do so.

By this I don't mean start pretending to be terror experts or distort the
truth, but I do think that understanding how these things escalate and are
distorted can prepare us for an advantage in our own media relations.

What does HN think? How can we use knowledge of the way modern media jumps on
bandwagons like this to our advantage?

------
burgerbrain
It seems odd for an article condemning muslim/terrorist generalizations to
call out "white men".

